# Average trips per day



## Uncle TBRONE (Sep 13, 2017)

Is it possible to make 10 trips per day?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Depends on your market, length of trips and how long you plan to stay out, it's easily possible in most markets, sometimes double or triple


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I average 10-15 most days.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd set a destination filter on for Sacramento Airport, and head up the 99. Do your rides in Sac and 2 hours before the end set the filter for back to Thornton. You could easily do that many in Sac. Down there, Idk so much.
Remember to track miles because you'll have some dead miles that you can claim on taxes. I use Stride.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uncle TBRONE said:


> Is it possible to make 10 trips per day?


Very hard to answer. How long would you like drive to get to those 10 rides? What time of day?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Uncle TBRONE said:


> Is it possible to make 10 trips per day?


 That's like asking is the sky blue.


----------



## Uncle TBRONE (Sep 13, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> That's like asking is the sky blue.


There's no reason to be rude. I am new to this type of work and I was just trying to get an idea of how much money I can make. I hope you don't talk to your passengers like that. I would not be surprised if you are the one that gives drivers a bad name.



Cableguynoe said:


> Very hard to answer. How long would you like drive to get to those 10 rides? What time of day?


I would like to work 2 five hour shifts,starting 7am-12pm and 3pm-8pm.I would like to thank you for your insight and not replying with a snarky comment.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Uncle TBRONE said:


> There's no reason to be rude. I am new to this type of work and I was just trying to get an idea of how much money I can make. I hope you don't talk to your passengers like that. I would not be surprised if you are the one that gives drivers a bad name.
> 
> I would like to work 2 five hour shifts,starting 7am-12pm and 3pm-8pm.I would like to thank you for your insight and not replying with a snarky comment.


 OK, since you pushed the issue. I have over 2000 successful rides with a Rating of 4.92 all within 6 months. Can you beat that.?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

There are all kinds of personalities on this app. Get used to them. They come off fierce at first, but it's only because they're worn down from the bullshit.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Every market is different. My 10 $3.20 minimum trips is only $32. Not impressive. However, if it is done in 2 hours and 13-15 miles; that is making the best of a bad situation. I have done 47 trips in 14 hours before. When that pays $400, I love it. When that pays $180, not so much. Monitor earnings per trip, mile and hour. When you hate all three, quit.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> OK, since you pushed the issue. I have over 2000 successful rides with a Rating of 4.92 all within 6 months. Can you beat that, idiot.?


 He/She is clearly a newbie. So just try your best to answer and help the person out. You were once in this person's shoes. Don't call other people idiots and then combine a period and a question mark at the end of your sentence. Learn some grammar first before you try to bring anybody down. Oh, and FYI, bragging about your shitty ass rating won't get you anywhere in this world. I'm 4.96 with about the same amount of rides as you do doing this part time for a year but that doesn't mean I'm better than anybody in this forum. Grow up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OP.
It depends on SO many variables it is impossible to tell. Every market is different. 
From what I've read here, (and my own experience shows it to be largely true) you will make between $10 and $15 per hour. BEFORE EXPENSES. 
You will make more as you gain experience. 
I do about two rides per hour, and average $15. I used to avg about $10 - but I've been doing this long enough that I've learned some tricks to be more profitable.


----------



## inthefoot (Aug 9, 2017)

Everything in life depends.

That said I've done 30 in one day.

I typically do 10-15 per 5-8 hour shift. 

2-3 trips per hour is a good look for me.

Could be faster or slower where you are.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

It's all dependent on your market and saturation. On a busy weekend downtown, I can easily average 15-20 in a night because they're shorter rides and more frequent.

Other times, I'm lucky to get 5-6 a day, but they're usually longer and slightly more profitable.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

My best day was 40 in almost 14 hrs.

That being said, when PDB hours start over here, I'm lucky if I get 2 per hour during those "peak" times.


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

In my market, being Ottawa, Ont. Canada, I average around 2-3 trips an hour. Completely depends your driving style too, if you like to stick around downtown on the weekends, you'll get more trips but less payout per trip. If you camp out in the far westend or far eastend to get a trip going downtown your total trips may be 1 or 2 an hour but is usually a higher payout.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I average 10 trips per day and $10 per trip.


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> There are all kinds of personalities on this app. Get used to them. They come off fierce at first, but it's only because they're worn down from the bullshit.


This is good stuff.lol


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

Working those hours I would expect 25 trips a day(ish). If you can't get them add Lyft as well. I'm signed up for both. If I'm busy I stick with Uber but if it's slow I'll park and sign on to both and take the first call that pings me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> There are all kinds of personalities on this app. Get used to them. They come off fierce at first, but it's only because they're worn down from the bullshit.


No. They're just assholes.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Uncle TBRONE said:


> There's no reason to be rude. I am new to this type of work and I was just trying to get an idea of how much money I can make. I hope you don't talk to your passengers like that. I would not be surprised if you are the one that gives drivers a bad name.
> 
> I would like to work 2 five hour shifts,starting 7am-12pm and 3pm-8pm.I would like to thank you for your insight and not replying with a snarky comment.


She just called you an idiot! Are you going to take that?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I am in Los Angeles. I do around 2.5 trips per hour. Traffic, waiting for passengers to get in the car and traffic lights will be your enemy.
One day I did 6 completed trips in an hour BUT there were two singles and two line trips of two passengers each. All pickups and drop-offs in the same area.
Had less than 2 minutes between each pick-ups. In 15 months, I have done that once.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Better to do one 30 mile trip on the highway than ten 3 mile trips on potholed downtown streets.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I average about 2 trips per hour, and 20 miles per hour driving. That's in Orange County, CA , mostly evening/night driving and not much weekend driving. Average net pay before expenses is about $15/HR


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my market I tend to average less than 2 rides per hour but more than 1. 

Aggressive waste of gas can get me to average over 2, but it is more profitable to wait longer for a closer trip than to drive 15 miles to get back to the busiest part of town after every ride.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I just added rides per hour to the calculations I do on my spreadsheet. 
I average 2.04 rides/hour online. 
Average miles/ride (not dead miles) is 6.63.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

6 to 42 rides per day.
On a good day 15 is great.
It all depends on the quality of rider.
My cash tips are now non existent.
In app tips, are not worth mentioning.
That said, if I tip shame, then I have a chance.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Matt's your driver said:


> 6 to 42 rides per day.
> On a good day 15 is great.
> It all depends on the quality of rider.
> My cash tips are now non existent.
> ...


Please explain how you could do 42 rides in a day.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It really depends on the market.



KK2929 said:


> Please explain how you could do 42 rides in a day.


16 hours at 3 trips per hour

24 would make more sense at 2-3 per hour.

But getting numbers that high would require being in one of the busier markets.

I'm in the 12-17 range per day.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Are you counting each Pool assignment as a separate ride?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It really depends on the market.
> 
> 16 hours at 3 trips per hour
> 
> ...


I do not care where you drive - you will not do 2-3 trips EVERY hour and to get even close to 42 - would be driving over 15 hours. That is 3 trips per hour for 14 hours straight. Not to mention, no one should be driving that long without taking breaks and sleeping. Statistically, I cannot see it happening - EVER. The only conclusion is that this driver is driving 18 - 22 hours a day. Not good in my opinion and I hope he is never my driver when I call for a ride.

I run pretty consistent. 2.5 trips per hour but that is daytime 11:00 am up until 10-11 pm.
I'm not interested in bar closing riders. I still get my share at 5:00 pm in the afternoon on Sat & Sun.


----------



## Uncle TBRONE (Sep 13, 2017)

Jcewr17 said:


> He/She is clearly a newbie. So just try your best to answer and help the person out. You were once in this person's shoes. Don't call other people idiots and then combine a period and a question mark at the end of your sentence. Learn some grammar first before you try to bring anybody down. Oh, and FYI, bragging about your shitty ass rating won't get you anywhere in this world. I'm 4.96 with about the same amount of rides as you do doing this part time for a year but that doesn't mean I'm better than anybody in this forum. Grow up.


Thanks for the support, I have a great work ethic and I am sure that there's more positive drivers willing to share their experiences with a newb.Looking forward to this new endeavor. Thanks again.


----------

